# [SOLVED] Kernel Firmware Blob Ignored

## cdstealer

Hi,  I've been battling this for a while now and although not a show stopper, it is getting rather irritating.

So symptoms... Everything works great on first login/reboot/gnome-shell restart, but after a while of use it becomes laggy/framerate drop.  If I don't restart gnome-shell at this point, it will cause the system to hang completely.  Also, no matter what firmware I configure in the kernel, it ignores it.

Package versions in use:

```
# emerge -av linux-firmware xf86-video-intel gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160628::gentoo  USE="-savedconfig" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.8.1:4.8.1::gentoo  USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20160621-r1::gentoo  USE="dri dri3 sna udev uxa -debug -xvmc" 0 KiB
```

Dmesg output:

```
# dmesg | grep "intel\|firmware" | grep -v snd

[    0.679870] bus: 'platform': add driver intel_punit_ipc

[    0.785564] device: 'intel_pt': device_add

[    0.785573] bus: 'event_source': add device intel_pt

[    0.785578] device: 'intel_bts': device_add

[    0.785579] bus: 'event_source': add device intel_bts

[    0.991688] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x142120

[    0.991689] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x5E

[    0.991897] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    2.398577] bus: 'pci': add driver agpgart-intel

[    2.419315] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/updates/4.8.1-gentoo/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419316] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/updates/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419318] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/4.8.1-gentoo/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419319] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419319] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419338] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares], disabling runtime power management.

[    2.696148] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[    2.702974] bus: 'platform': add driver intel-lpss

[    2.812988] bus: 'pci': add driver intel_pch_thermal

[    2.825263] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    2.825590] intel_pstate: HWP enabled

[    2.825802] bus: 'platform': add driver intel-hid

[    2.825807] bus: 'pci': add driver intel ips

[    2.852449] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    3.108624] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
```

Kernel config:

```
CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin intel-ucode/06-5e-03"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

Even if I point the blob towards i915/skl_dmc_ver1_23.bin, it still insists on trying to load i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin!

Firmwares:

```
# ls -l /lib/firmware/i915/

total 416

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5872 Oct 16 10:07 bxt_dmc_ver1_04.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5872 Oct 16 10:07 bxt_dmc_ver1_05.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8380 Oct 16 10:07 bxt_dmc_ver1_06.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 Oct 16 10:07 bxt_dmc_ver1.bin -> bxt_dmc_ver1_06.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8824 Oct 16 10:07 skl_dmc_ver1_23.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8928 Oct 16 10:07 skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 Oct 16 11:29 skl_dmc_ver1.bin -> skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 109636 Oct 16 10:07 skl_guc_ver1_1059.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 Oct 16 10:07 skl_guc_ver1.bin -> skl_guc_ver1_1059.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 128320 Oct 16 10:07 skl_guc_ver4_3.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 Oct 16 10:07 skl_guc_ver4.bin -> skl_guc_ver4_3.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 129024 Oct 16 10:07 skl_guc_ver6_1.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 Oct 16 10:07 skl_guc_ver6.bin -> skl_guc_ver6_1.bin
```

Emerge info:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.8.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6700K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    32896184 total,  27771052 free

KiB Swap:    3640916 total,   3640916 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 16 Oct 2016 02:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.7::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind /var/www/roundcube/htdocs/roundcube/config/db.inc.php /var/www/roundcube/htdocs/roundcube/config/main.inc.php /var/www/wordpress/htdocs/wordpress/wp-config.php /var/www/wordpress/htdocs/wordpress/wp-content/themes/twentyten/style.css"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://rsync.mirrorservice.org/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aacs acl amd64 berkdb bluray branding bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dri3 dvdr fat flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gnome gnome-keyring gtk iconv jpeg jpeg2k libnotify mmx mmxext modules mp3 nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg openmp pam pcre png policykit pulseaudio readline seccomp session sna sse sse2 ssl svg systemd tcpd tiff udisks unicode uxa vaapi vdpau vhosts vorbis x265 xa xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_core authz_core authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias =asis =authn_alias =cern_meta =cgi =cgid =charset_lite =dumpio =log_forensic =proxy_ftp =proxy_scgi =reqtimeout =substitute =version slotmem_shm unixd =access_compat socache_shmcb proxy_html proxy_wstunnel" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en en-GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="=abaton =agfafocus =apple =artec =artec_eplus48u =as6e =avision =bh =canon =canon630u =canon_dr =canon_pp =cardscan =coolscan =coolscan2 =coolscan3 =dc210 =dc240 =dc25 =dell1600n_net =dmc =epjitsu =epson =epson2 =fujitsu =genesys =gt68xx hp =hp3500 =hp3900 hp4200 =hp5400 =hp5590 =hpljm1005 =hpsj5s =hs2p =ibm =kodak =kodakaio%* =kvs1025 =kvs20xx =kvs40xx%* =leo =lexmark =ma1509 =magicolor =matsushita =microtek =microtek2 =mustek =mustek_pp =mustek_usb =mustek_usb2%* =nec net =niash =p5 =pie =pixma =plustek =plustek_pp =qcam =ricoh =rts8891 =s9036 =sceptre =sharp =sm3600 =sm3840 =snapscan =sp15c =st400 =stv680 =tamarack =teco1 =teco2 =teco3 {test} =u12 =umax =umax1220u =umax_pp =xerox_mfp =pnm%" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="=account =chaos =condition =delude =dhcpmac =fuzzy geoip =iface =ipmark =ipp2p =ipv4options =length2 =logmark =lscan =pknock =psd =quota2 =rawnat =steal =sysrq =tarpit =dnetmap =echo =gradm"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Any ideas?

TIA

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cdstealer,

The file names listed here are hard wired into the the kernel module, they may change from kernel to kernel.

```
[    2.419315] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/updates/4.8.1-gentoo/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419316] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/updates/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419318] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/4.8.1-gentoo/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419319] i915 0000:00:02.0: loading /lib/firmware/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419319] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    2.419338] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares], disabling runtime power 
```

That they exist in /lib/firmware/i915/ is required but not sufficient, since they cannot be loaded from /lib/firmware until root is mounted. The firmware with the exact names the kernel module needed must be included in your kernel binary or the firmware is not available when its needed.   

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin intel-ucode/06-5e-03" 
```

Fix your  CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE and rebuild and reinstall your kernel.

----------

## Buffoon

You built the driver into kernel, it cannot load the firmware from hard drive at the time of loading.

----------

## cdstealer

DOH!  You are quite right.  

```
# dmesg | grep drm

[    1.629984] device class 'drm': registering

[    1.629988] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.636600] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M

[    1.636704] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    1.643089] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    1.643092] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.647462] [drm] Finished loading i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin (v1.26)

[    1.922782] [drm] failed to retrieve link info, disabling eDP

[    1.924288] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[    1.927851] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160711 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    2.079480] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    2.497450] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    3.765312] [drm] RC6 on
```

Though I'm not sure why the GUC is being skipped or if I really need it.  I still have the issue with gnome-shell, so time for some more research.  I'll close this off as the Gnome3 issue is another matter maybe.

Though, it may also be a bug. As I'm also seeing this in dmesg...

```
[   48.587778] [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler] *ERROR* CPU pipe B FIFO underrun
```

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95461 which also leads to another issue I have https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97450

Thanks for your help.

----------

## ryszardzonk

I just noticed this bug and just like you had problems with screen blanking/flickering. Lets hope now with kernel 4.9 it will be gone. So far so good  :Wink: 

On the side note I have noticed my GuC firmware not loading either see " GuC firmware load skipped". Looking at the file description in the website https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares that one seems important. Any reason it is skipped? My i915 drivers are loaded as modules. Maybe initrd needs some switch on creation? My looks like this 

genkernel --no-zfs --no-luks --no-lvm --no-mdadm --no-dmraid --no-btrfs --no-iscsi --no-multipath initramfs

dmesg |drm

```
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.1 root=/dev/sdb2 ro rootfstype=ext4 acpi_osi=Linux pcie_aspm=force acpi_enforce_resources=lax i915.enable_rc6=1 i915.enable_fbc=1 i915.semaphores=0 drm.vblankoffdelay=1 acpi_backlight=vendor

[    0.844612] [drm] Initialized

[    2.495066] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M

[    2.495071] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    2.501212] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    2.501212] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    2.510292] [drm] Finished loading i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin (v1.26)

[    2.783589] [drm] failed to retrieve link info, disabling eDP

[    2.784474] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[    2.787411] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    2.816837] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    2.892501] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    4.717469] [drm] RC6 on

```

full dmesg https://jpst.it/RjWL

```
cat .config |grep DRM

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_MIPI_DSI=y

# CONFIG_DRM_DP_AUX_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915_USERPTR=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_GVT is not set

# drm/i915 Debugging

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_WERROR is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VGEM is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_QXL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS is not set

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL=y

CONFIG_DRM_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_DRM_ANALOGIX_ANX78XX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_LEGACY is not set
```

----------

## cdstealer

Hi Thanks for the info.  I think the problem (for me) went away in kernel 4.8.9 (give or take a release) and everything is running sweet.

```
# dmesg | grep -i drm

[    1.627501] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.816752] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.744007] [drm] RC6 on
```

```
# grep "FIRMWARE\|DRM" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin i915/skl_guc_ver6_1.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_MIPI_DSI=y

# CONFIG_DRM_DP_AUX_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_USERPTR is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_GVT is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_WERROR is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VGEM is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_QXL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS is not set

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL=y

CONFIG_DRM_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_DRM_ANALOGIX_ANX78XX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_FIRMWARE is not set

```

```
# emerge -av xf86-video-intel gentoo-sources linux-headers libdrm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.9.1:4.9.1::gentoo  USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.9::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.70::gentoo  USE="-libkms -static-libs -valgrind" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu (-exynos) (-freedreno) -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) (-vc4) -vmware" 677 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20161206::gentoo  USE="dri dri3 sna udev uxa -debug -xvmc" 0 KiB
```

----------

## yilmi

 *cdstealer wrote:*   

> DOH!  You are quite right.  
> 
> ```
> # dmesg | grep drm
> 
> ...

 

I had the same issue with a recent laptop, the kernel wasn't able to load the firmware for the i915 and iwlwifi/iwlmvm drivers.

Even building the kernel with the firmware blobs included didn't solve the problem.

After building the drivers as modules (instead of built-in) the firmware were loaded properly.... I'll open a bug if I can spend more time on this topic

Tested on Kernel 4.9.2

----------

## josedb

i have been suffering the same problem, with an i5 7200u, if i toggle intel driver as module i have a kernel panic, as disks are not detected.

Could you find any solution? thanks

----------

